# Lighting schedule



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

I have a 55 gallon with a 220 watt CF. Unfortunatly it is either on or off, there is seperate "switches" but only one plug. Switching manually isn't an option, because I work 12 hours usually. But I do have a timer, that I can set in half hour increments. 

Should I set it for a full 12 hours? I also heard of people setting it for 8 and having a rest period in the middle. 

What should I do?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Forget about a rest period.

But I'd recommend less than 12 hours. Maybe start with 10?


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Forget the rest period. I do 10 hours and it seems perfect. If your plants close up before lights are out you can start to shorten the photoperiod.


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

So on for 10 hours and off for 14 hours. Is that not a lengthy off peroid?


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Nope, 10 and 14 is perfect. In nature there isn't much light before 10 or after 3 anyway since the sun is low in the sky.


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

T-Bone said:


> So on for 10 hours and off for 14 hours. Is that not a lengthy off peroid?


Actually, I only have mine on for 9 hours. No problems at all and my plants grow like weeds.


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

Ok great, thanks for the advise


----------



## John S (Jan 18, 2005)

i keep mine on to 12 hours


----------

